# Sind 8ms wirklich zu langsam für's Zocken?



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

*Sind 8ms wirklich zu langsam für's Zocken?*

Guten Abend,

ich möchte mir einen Monitor kaufen, welchen ich grösstenteils zur Nutzung von Spielen verwenden möchte. Ich möchte meinen Notebook und meine Xbox 360 mit dem Monitor verbinden. Nun ist aber mein Problem, dass ich zwar einen sehr guten Monitor gefunden habe, aber der nur 8ms hat und viele meinen, dass 8ms das Bild zum "Schieren" bringen könnten. Also dass das Bild nicht hinterher kommt.

Ich wollte mir den hier kaufen: https://www.otto.de/p/samsung-led-m...t24d310es-en-456448382/#variationId=456448383

Meint ihr, dass es einen grossen Unterschied zwischen 4ms und 8ms gibt? Oder ist 8ms in Ordnung? Als 2. Artikel haette ich noch diesen schönen Philipps Monitor:

https://www.otto.de/p/philips-273e3...080-16-9-4-3-319409384/#variationId=318380446

Falls ihr meint, dass es kein Problem sein sollte, Spiele wie Titanfall, Black Ops 2 oder sonstiges auf dem Monitor zu spielen, dann entscheide ich mich für den 1. Monitor
Und ich habe eine Frage nebenbei: Der 1. Monitor hat einen eingebauten TV-Tuner, heisst das, dass ich ganz einfach Fern gucken kann? Also muss ich den Monitor mit einer Antenne oder so verbinden? Oder kann ich einfach direkt nachdem ich es mit Strom versorgt habe, Fern gucken?

Ich war mir nicht sicher, wo genau ich das Posten soll, also entschuldigt mich, falls ich hier falsch bin .


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Totaler Blödsinn.

Jeder Monitor den du heute kaufst ist 100% Spielfähig.
Zwischen 4 und 8 ms werden deine Augen keinen Unterschied bemerken.

Das ist Messbar, aber nicht zu sehen.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2014)

Die Schlierenbildung ist bei modernen Monitoren an sich schon seit ein paar Jahren kein Thema mehr. Ein Monitor mit 8ms galt vor 6-7 Jahren als "absolut top" - und das gilt heute natürlich immer noch. Früher mit Werten von 16-40ms, das waren weniger brauchbare Modelle - so was gibt es heute aber an sich gar nicht mehr

WENN ein Monitor doch noch so ein Problem haben sollte, dann eher weil der Monitor insgesamt nicht so gut ist - das kannst du dann aber nicht an der Reaktionszeit ablesen. Zudem ist die Messung der Reaktionszeit auch gar nicht einheitlich geregelt, da kann ein Monitor mit 4ms sogar auch mal in der Praxis doch "langsamer" als einer mit 8ms sein. 

Bei 180-200€ für so nen Monitor würd ich mir da aber echt keine Sorgen machen - aber den Samsung würd ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, der hat kein Full-HD.  Das ist an sich ab 120-130 Euro selbstverständlich, bei 23-24 Zoll FullHD zu haben


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2014)

abseits der Reaktionszeit erkenne ich jetzt nicht wirklich was daran ein guter Monitor sein soll, für den Preis ist der sogar eher schlecht

Nimm den hier:
ASUS VS248H günstig kaufen
der hat ne geringere Reaktionszeit, ist billiger und vorallem: Hat ne Höhere Auflösung


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja also dass es nicht Full HD ist, ist mir egal. Und könnte mir jemand bei der 2. Frage antworten bitte?


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn.
> 
> Jeder Monitor den du heute kaufst ist 100% Spielfähig.
> Zwischen 4 und 8 ms werden deine Augen keinen Unterschied bemerken.
> ...



Ich habe die Frage bereits auf einem anderen Forum gestellt und da kamen gegenwaertige Antworten:

1. Antwort: 

     Jo zu langsam!
  Kauf dir lieber nen 23" Gamer TFT mit 4 ms.


2. Antwort:
Max. 5ms mehr sollte eine Monitor zum spielen nicht brauchen, damit auch alles schnell und flüssig dargestellt wird!


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> abseits der Reaktionszeit erkenne ich jetzt nicht wirklich was daran ein guter Monitor sein soll, für den Preis ist der sogar eher schlecht
> 
> Nimm den hier:
> ASUS VS248H günstig kaufen
> der hat ne geringere Reaktionszeit, ist billiger und vorallem: Hat ne Höhere Auflösung



Naja also da ist nen TV Tuner eingebaut, und ich habe keinen Fernseher im Zimmer stehen, daher überlege ich mir den Monitor zu kaufen, weil ich dann endlich wieder fernsehn kann^^ Aber ich möchte wissen, ob so gemeint ist, dass im Monitor eine Antenne eingebaut ist kenne mich da kaum aus..


----------



## Enisra (25. Oktober 2014)

sh0ckez schrieb:


> Ja also dass es nicht Full HD ist, ist mir egal. Und könnte mir jemand bei der 2. Frage antworten bitte?



ich sag mal so
Die Auflösung dürfte eher ein Punkt sein und beantworte doch mal die Frage was an dem so toll sein soll und nicht den Asus nehmen kannst


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich sag mal so
> Die Auflösung dürfte eher ein Punkt sein und beantworte doch mal die Frage was an dem so toll sein soll und nicht den Asus nehmen kannst



Nunja, eins der Gründe ist, dass dieser Monitor im Katalog von Otto nicht verfügbar ist und ich bestelle nur von Otto. Und was ich daran so toll finde ist, dass man auf dem Monitor Fern gucken kann, weil ich es satt habe mich immer mit schlechten Streams im Internet, die jede 5min abstürzen, rumzustreiten. Aber meine 2. Frage muss beantwortet werden, bevor ich mich dazu entscheiden kann, den Monitor in Anspruch zu nehmen. Und ich will zwar nicht so faul klingen, aber der Monitor von Samsung hat 2x HDMI, also kann ich mein Notebook und meine Xbox360 gleichzeitig daran anschliessen und immer hin und her switchen. Wenn du mir einen besseren Monitor auf Otto findest, der 1. Full-HD ist, 2. einen Integrierten Lautsprecher hat, 3. HDMI Anschluss, 4. eine gute Reaktionszeit, 5. mind. 22 Zoll, 6. unter 200€ dann überleg ich es mir. Und wobei ich auf dein erwaehntes Asus Produkt schaue, kann ich keinerlei Anzeichen an Integrierten Lautsprecher sehen. Und ich möchte einen mit integrierten Lautsprecher.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

sh0ckez schrieb:


> Ich habe die Frage bereits auf einem anderen Forum gestellt und da kamen gegenwaertige Antworten:
> 
> 1. Antwort:
> 
> ...



Totaler Blödsinn.
Da haben dir Leute geantwortet die von der Praxis NULL Ahnung haben. Alles nur Nachgeäffe was vor 10 Jahren mal war.

Siehe den Kommentar von Herbboy, er bringt es da auf den Punkt. Und das stimmt was er da sagt, alles andere ist nur Null Ahnungs Gesülze.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Schlierenbildung ist bei modernen Monitoren an sich schon seit ein paar Jahren kein Thema mehr. Ein Monitor mit 8ms galt vor 6-7 Jahren als "absolut top" - und das gilt heute natürlich immer noch. Früher mit Werten von 16-40ms, das waren weniger brauchbare Modelle - so was gibt es heute aber an sich gar nicht mehr
> 
> WENN ein Monitor doch noch so ein Problem haben sollte, dann eher weil der Monitor insgesamt nicht so gut ist - das kannst du dann aber nicht an der Reaktionszeit ablesen. Zudem ist die Messung der Reaktionszeit auch gar nicht einheitlich geregelt, da kann ein Monitor mit 4ms sogar auch mal in der Praxis doch "langsamer" als einer mit 8ms sein.
> 
> Bei 180-200€ für so nen Monitor würd ich mir da aber echt keine Sorgen machen - aber den Samsung würd ich auf keinen Fall nehmen, der hat kein Full-HD. Das ist an sich ab 120-130 Euro selbstverständlich, bei 23-24 Zoll FullHD zu haben


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn.
> Da haben dir Leute geantwortet die von der Praxis NULL Ahnung haben. Alles nur Nachgeäffe was vor 10 Jahren mal war.
> 
> Siehe den Kommentar von Herbboy, er bringt es da auf den Punkt. Und das stimmt was er da sagt, alles andere ist nur Null Ahnungs Gesülze.



Also ist der Monitor gut geeignet. Nur halt die Auflösung ist eben schlecht. Würde das irgenteine Auswirkung auf das Gameplay haben? Ich meine, mein Notebook hat die selbe Auflösung und ich spiele Xbox 360 auf meinem Röhrenfernseher also bitte.. Da ist 1366x768 vollkommen ausreichend. Ich bin halt nicht der HD-Typ, also ich würd's gern haben, aber ich muss es eben nicht. Und wenn jetzt endlich mal meine 2. Frage beantwortet wird, entscheide ich mich . Und leider füge ich noch eine 3. Frage hinzu:
Wenn ich meine Xbox360 mit dem Samsung Monitor per HDMI verbinden würde, würde der Sound auch funktionieren? Auf dem Fernseher geht es ja, aber wie sieht es mit dem Monitor aus?


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Welche 2. Frage genau?

Zu 3. kann ich dir keine Antwort geben, da ich keine xbox habe, sollte aber gehen, rein vom Prinzip her.


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Welche 2. Frage genau?
> 
> Zu 3. kann ich dir keine Antwort geben, da ich keine xbox habe, sollte aber gehen, rein vom Prinzip her.



"Und ich habe eine Frage nebenbei: Der 1. Monitor hat einen eingebauten  TV-Tuner, heisst das, dass ich ganz einfach Fern gucken kann? Also muss  ich den Monitor mit einer Antenne oder so verbinden? Oder kann ich  einfach direkt nachdem ich es mit Strom versorgt habe, Fern gucken?"


----------



## LOX-TT (25. Oktober 2014)

wenn der Monitor einen Antenen-Kabel Eingang hat hinten, dann sollte es wie ein ganz normaler TV funktionieren ja, ich schätze mal mit Tuner sind die seitlichen "Sender +/-" Tasten gemeint oder?


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn der Monitor einen Antenen-Kabel Eingang hat hinten, dann sollte es wie ein ganz normaler TV funktionieren ja, ich schätze mal mit Tuner sind die seitlichen "Sender +/-" Tasten gemeint oder?



Nunja ich frage ja, ob der Monitor irgentwie eine eingebaute Antenne hat, mit der man ohne irgentwelche Kaebel Fern gucken kann. Also Monitor aufstellen, Netzteil anschliessen und Monitor starten, kann ich dann fern gucken, ohne etwas anderes machen zu müssen?


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Nein, der Moni hat nur einen eingebauten DVB-t Tuner, was ja schon reicht. Antenne musst nun noch selbst beisteuern.


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Nein, der Moni hat nur einen eingebauten DVB-t Tuner, was ja schon reicht. Antenne musst nun noch selbst beisteuern.



Ok endlich, vielen dank für die Antwort. Also im Endeffekt ist es pieps egal ob der Monitor 8ms hat, laufen tuts dann trotzdem flüssig. 
Wie findet ihr denn den 2. Monitor, den ich genannt habe? 

https://www.otto.de/p/philips-273e3...080-16-9-4-3-319409384/#variationId=318380446

Der ist auch ganz gut, full hd, HDMI, 3,5ms.


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Finde ich Gut.

Sieht auch Top aus. 

Und ist auch von, sagen wir mal einer Top Firma. 
Und wenn man so die Reaktionen der Käufer sich anschaut, scheint es ein Top Gerät zu sein.


----------



## svd (25. Oktober 2014)

An den Kopfhörerausgang kannst du auch bessere Boxen (oder eben einen guten Kopfhörer) hängen, als wenn Lautsprecher integriert wären.


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Ja dann denke ich, dass ich mir den Philipps Monitor hole.
Danke Leute, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt, mir zu helfen und ich wünsche euch nen schönen Abend noch^^


----------



## Batze (25. Oktober 2014)

Da viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Moni.


----------



## sh0ckez (25. Oktober 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Da viel Spaß mit deinem neuem Moni.




vielen dank


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2014)

Zum TV -Schauen nur nebenbei: DVB-T würde Dir eh kaum was nutzen, denn schon 2017 soll das aktuelle DVB-T abgeschafft werden, dann musst Du sowieso einen kleinen Receiver ODER einen neuen Monitor/Fernseher holen. Zudem bekommst Du je nach Region, in der Du wohnst, nur ganz wenige Sender. 

Aber jetzt hast Du Dich ja für den nicht-TV-Monitor entschieden


----------



## sh0ckez (26. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zum TV -Schauen nur nebenbei: DVB-T würde Dir eh kaum was nutzen, denn schon 2017 soll das aktuelle DVB-T abgeschafft werden, dann musst Du sowieso einen kleinen Receiver ODER einen neuen Monitor/Fernseher holen. Zudem bekommst Du je nach Region, in der Du wohnst, nur ganz wenige Sender.
> 
> Aber jetzt hast Du Dich ja für den nicht-TV-Monitor entschieden



Jo hab mir jetzt den philips Monitor bestellt


----------

